# Engine swapping



## Givingwolf (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey all,

I was just wondering if it was possible at all to take a 455 from the 68 gto I have and swap that into my 71 Chevrolet Monte Carlo? Because I know that they are both A body cars so but I wasn’t sure it would fit.


----------



## Givingwolf (Oct 14, 2021)

Givingwolf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just wondering if it was possible at all to take a 455 from the 68 gto I have and swap that into my 71 Chevrolet Monte Carlo? Because I know that they are both A body cars so but I wasn’t sure it would fit.


Hey sorry about this I accidentally posted this in the wrong year for the car. I’m going to repost in the right year.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The year is relatively irrelevant. You could put that 455 into most any GM car, which came with a factory V8, as well as several which didn't. You'll need a BOP Transmission to go with it, but everything else will be largely the same.


----------

